# Recommended way to clean Gore-Tex Jacket?



## ebfootball139 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just got a arcteryx "gore-tex pro" hardshell jacket. It had a few spots on it that were a little dirty, not stained just dusty dirty. Then went and added a little blood to the jacket also. Any recommendations on how to clean it. Never cleaned gore-tex before don't want to mess up any of the jackets waterproofing. Thanks


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ebfootball139 said:


> I just got a arcteryx "gore-tex pro" hardshell jacket. It had a few spots on it that were a little dirty, not stained just dusty dirty. Then went and added a little blood to the jacket also. Any recommendations on how to clean it. Never cleaned gore-tex before don't want to mess up any of the jackets waterproofing. Thanks


Same here, TNF pants dirty from leaning against the dirty car bumper while gearing up.


----------



## UVMboarder (Aug 6, 2015)

Nik wax tech wash and TX direct wash in


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Arc'teryx has a video posted that might prove to be helpful. 

Just make sure you use a safe detergent and then later reapply the water repellant.

I use nikwax but there are lots of safe ones.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Granger's is another line of cleaners/waterproofers for technical wear.
Use their 2 in 1 to save a step.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

You can spend money on special detergent if you want to but the best gore-tex cleaner is free. You've already got some. You've probably already thrown some away today. I'm talking about fresh urine.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

UVMboarder said:


> Nik wax tech wash and TX direct wash in


The TX direct wash in says not to use on outerwear with wicking liners. I have a Burton AK jacket with a mesh liner. Does anybody know if this counts as a "wicking liner"? I have a spray on I could use instead but I thought the wash in might work better/be easier if its an option.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw I dont like to use products that add to the waterproofing. 

if you read about gtx cleaning (lots of content on the goggles out there) it shows that the material is washable, and actually performs better when dirt is removed.

by the same token I'm not tryin to wash my gear more than 1 or 2x per season (less on slow seasons like this one)

The problem with using any kind of additional waterproofing product (which is available in a wide gamut) is that it will fuck with the function originally intended by the manufacturer, in particular, breathability. Anyone can scotch gard jeans and wear a garbage bag like the next texan, but you spent $800 on acteryx cuz they fuckin made it awesome out the gate.

wash in waterproofing will fuck with the wicking of the inside of your coat, as others have said, and it will also, plug the breathing holes on teh outside.

use nikwash or a mild powder detergent (as instructions say) and when water quits beading, and the piece gets wet and heavy in a storm, its wore out.

at this point u can choose to turn it into a garbage bag of waterproofing chemicals, and certainly, half the seniors on teh mtn are wearing 20 year old shits, but I'm guessing once u are used to wearing a new arcteryx your ideas about outerwear are gonna be pretty high end/expectations.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Washing Instructions - GORE-TEX® Products

and from Patagonia:

GORE-TEX® Fabrics
GORE-TEX® fabrics will provide optimal performance if kept clean and free from dirt, sunscreen, oils from skin and perspiration.

Machine-wash GORE-TEX® garments in warm water (104º F/40º C) using a mild powdered or liquid detergent. Make sure to rinse garments well to remove all of the detergent. Don’t use a fabric softener.

Tumble dry on a warm setting. The dryer’s warmth helps renew the fabric’s durable water repellent (DWR) finish, which keeps the outer fabric from becoming saturated in wet conditions.

If water no longer beads up on the garment, it’s time to put on another coat of DWR finish. We recommend replenishing the DWR finish once per season, or more often if the garment receives frequent use and washing. Our favorites are Grangers® products, though there are many good products on the market. Whatever you choose, be sure to use a spray-on for all garments made from GORE-TEX® fabric.

To remove grease from a garment, dampen the stain and rub in dishwashing detergent. Then wash the jacket in warm water with plenty of mild laundry detergent. If the stain persists, sponge it with a safe cleaning fluid (Renuzit® or Carbona®) or mineral spirits, which can be found at most markets or home improvement stores.

To get gum or sap off of a garment, first freeze the sap or gum with some ice, then use a dull butter knife to scrape off as much as you can. Next, soak the garment in a water/white-vinegar solution, and machine wash with warm water and detergent.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> The problem with using any kind of additional waterproofing product (which is available in a wide gamut) is that it will fuck with the function originally intended by the manufacturer, in particular, breathability. Anyone can scotch gard jeans and wear a garbage bag like the next texan, but you spent $800 on acteryx cuz they fuckin made it awesome out the gate.


Not quite correct. Some waterproofing products (probably basic Scotchguard, etc.) almost certainly can fuck with the breathability but that should not be the case for proper DWR products like Nikwax, Granger, etc.



snowklinger said:


> wash in waterproofing will fuck with the wicking of the inside of your coat, as others have said, and it will also, plug the breathing holes on teh outside.


Not sure if that is true but I am wondering about that - so that is why I use the spray-on DWR rather than the wash-in.




snowklinger said:


> use nikwash or a mild powder detergent (as instructions say) and when water quits beading, and the piece gets wet and heavy in a storm, its wore out.


No it just means that DWR finish is worn out.



snowklinger said:


> at this point u can choose to turn it into a garbage bag of waterproofing chemicals, and certainly, half the seniors on teh mtn are wearing 20 year old shits, but I'm guessing once u are used to wearing a new arcteryx your ideas about outerwear are gonna be pretty high end/expectations.


Again the DWR is just a consumable that needs to be re-newed periodically. Almost like waxing your board (except that DWR actually has a demonstrable effect).


----------

